# I guess I have expensive taste



## charlatan (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi guys/gals. This is my first post here, and my first post on a gun forum ever.

I have never owned a gun, but always wanted too. I just came from a family where my Dad never had one or was interested in them. Nothing negative at all, just not his bag, thus my experience has only really been 'plinking' at a friends farm for fun a few times.

Recently got married, and I am getting quite sick of my wife hearing 'monsters', etc. in the middle of the night that I have to go check out, and my only weapon is a mini-baseball bat. I would probably scare the guy because I am butt-naked more than hurt him with that little piece of wood (the bat!). So, I have been looking at getting something for a range, personal protection, and a piece that is worth collecting.

So, I went-a-lookin. Went to two local shops, and I definitely liked one over the other just because of the way I was treated.

By the way, both Les Baer and Springfield Armory weapons are manufactured in my hometown (actually, both are 15 minutes drive from my home). 

I initially thought that I would get a Glock, mainly because of hearing the name, friend has a couple, LEO's use them, etc. I was looking at the Glock 22 in .40SW (the fact that I know this now is amazing, because, as mentioned, I know jack about guns really.) Friend had suggested that a 9mm just didn't have enough stopping power for home invasion. So, he suggested getting a .40SW. Well, I thought the Glock was fine and figured 'okay, this is what I will get when I get my FOID card in a few weeks.'

My friend had mentioned a Sig at one point. I was sure I had heard the name before...but decided I should look them up and see what I thought.

BIG MISTAKE. 
Ya know, it never fails, I could walk in a furniture store and inevitably my favorite piece of furniture will be the single most expensive in the store. Not saying the Sig's are the most expensive, but I saw the SIG SAUER 226 40S EQUINOX and was like :smt107 

Absolutely gorgeous. The Glock was $520 locally. The 226 40S Equinox is at least $920. Figures. 

Anyway, I absolutely love the look, but they aren't sold locally. So, I can't fire one. 
I imagine that I will go to a gun show soon after I get my FOID card, and purchase one there if it feels good in my hand.

Also, in Illinois, you can't carry and conceal, so size is no biggie, I imagine the longer barrel(more accurate?) of a 226 versus a 229(?) would be the better choice.

What are your guys thoughts on this as my first gun (considering I have never been one to buy a cheap item, knowing that I will go to the more expensive item later. I would rather just get the better item first)...wise choice, or should I steer clear?

Also, in terms of an investment, is an Equinox (since it is a 'limited production .40 S&W designed by SIG SAUER® Custom Shop master gunsmiths') better than a 'normal' one???

I appreciate any and all thoughts.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

First off, welcome to a GREAT forum.



charlatan said:


> I would probably scare the guy because I am butt-naked more than hurt him with that little piece of wood (the bat!).


:anim_lol: That's priceless!



charlatan said:


> Also, in Illinois, you can't carry and conceal


I feel you're pain as I'm from Illinois myself (re: FOID card & CCW laws). I'm located in Iowa City right now for school, but won't be here much longer (little better then Illinois, not by much. Not too far from you either).



charlatan said:


> Friend had suggested that a 9mm just didn't have enough stopping power for home invasion. So, he suggested getting a .40SW.


I thoroughly disagree. The consensus, as well as my beliefs are that shot placement is MUCH more important. In my mind, a well placed shot with a 9mm hollow point is more then enough. 9mm is cheaper to shoot (much cheaper by prices around here), and it's plenty stopping power after you practice, practice and practice some more. A shot with 40S&W that misses isn't any better then a 9mm that misses. A shot in the center of the body by a 40S&W isn't much better then a 9mm either in my opinion, although I'm sure some will disagree with me.



charlatan said:


> What are your guys thoughts on this as my first gun (considering I have never been one to buy a cheap item, knowing that I will go to the more expensive item later. I would rather just get the better item first)...wise choice, or should I steer clear.


I think everyone will agree that you need to go out and hold all of these as well as rent and shoot them if you can in your area (although you need your FOID card to shoot in IL I believe, you could atleast go out and hold them to get a headstart before you get your FOID). Try shooting (if you can, but atleast hold), the XD's, Glock's, Kahr's, Sig's, HK's, Walther's, Beretta's, CZ's, Rugers, etc. etc. etc. One or more will probably stand out a little above the others, shoot them if you can. If not, do more research on the select few, hold them a couple more times and try to make a decision. My recommendation would be to start holding them and start a new thread once you've narrowed it down to a few. Either way, you will enjoy what you end up with, and it most likely won't be your last.

-Jeff-


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

First, congrats... you're hooked!!!

The Sig is a fine gun, but do spend some time on this forum researching what others have said about 
the 9mm for home defense. I believe bigger is better, but have no issues depending on a 9mm.

As for the Sig being your first gun, I would handle and shoot one before you bought it. The Sig is better 
suited for larger hands due to it's large grip.

Check out the Ruger SR9 9mm. It's fun to shoot, ammo is cheaper than the .40 or .45 and is an all around 
good gun in the sub $450.00 price range.

Here are a couple of teasers to fuel your newly acquired addiction:

My P226 Elite .40S&W...










My Ruger SR9 9mm...


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The price of the gun is just the beginning.

Budget more money for ammunition, a good training course, and most importantly a safe (biometric or digital access to quickly open). 

Secure your gun from theft but do not rely on a gun lock. The last thing you want to be doing when dealing with an intruder is looking for a key in the dark.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

PS... other guns have the polished flats/matte look:


















but if you really want to be pimpin':


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I thoroughly disagree. The consensus, as well as my beliefs are that shot placement is MUCH more important. In my mind, a well placed shot with a 9mm hollow point is more then enough. 9mm is cheaper to shoot (much cheaper by prices around here), and it's plenty stopping power after you practice, practice and practice some more. A shot with 40S&W that misses isn't any better then a 9mm that misses. A shot in the center of the body by a 40S&W isn't much better then a 9mm either in my opinion, although I'm sure some will disagree with me.


I agree with your disagreement. Shot placement, not caliber. This whole one shot stopping power crap is ... crap. If you shoot someone, are you honestly going to shoot them once and then see what happens? Hell no! You're gonna shoot many, many times! I'd say multiple hits with a 9mm take someone out just as well as a .40. And this is from a guy who owns a .40.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the community! My home state!

Good advice so far (there's alot of it here). I concur, do some reading around here before you decide 9mm is not enough. Modern 9mm hollow points are plenty potent indeed and tend to have less recoil which allows for faster, more accurate follow-up shots. In an HD situation you don't typically shoot once then stand back and admire your work. More likely you will stay on the gas until the guy goes down, so this is something to consider. Being able to put a burst into center of mass ASAP is the name of the game when it's all on the line.

If you are stuck on "big is better", a .357 magnum wheel gun has more oomph than the .40 or .45 your considering. Mine holds 7 shots so I do not feel light on capacity should I choose to grab the revolver.

Get some training and stay safe. :smt023


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

i agree, shot placement and penetration above all else, 125gr +P 9mm are always nice ...if you don't feel comfortable with 9mm and want to go bigger I say skip the .40 and try the .45...in my opinion the .40 isn't as good as a 9mm or the .45, it's the unhappy medium. It snaps off target enough that you might as well have a .45...and Sig is always a nice option, personally I carry a Sig P220 for work but my concealed carry pistol is a Kimber compact custom....either way whatever feels good in your hand and you shoot well with, hold a bunch, shoot some if you're able to. The nice thing about Kimber 1911s, Kimber sells .22 conversions for them so it's easily swapped with your 1911 barrel, slide, and mag for range shooting. When you get a gun, look into getting a light to attach to it, I personally have a Streamlight TLR-1, the light will enable you to identify targets in the darkness of your home and will can blind your target, giving you an advantage, they even sell models with integrated lasers if that's your thing. Welcome to the addiction  and whatever your choice is, it beats :numbchuck:


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

did I forget to mention tritium night sights? Sig also makes cheaper polymer guns.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Charlatan, welcome to the world of handguns and opinions; it's a fine world. Every firearm maker has its zealots, with good reason. Any caliber can do harm; for some, where they strike the intruder will be the determining factor. Others will shoot clean through stuff and still hit that intruder and knock'em on their pratt. There's a lot to absorb and the good folks on this site will "load you up". All of us mean well and are happy and excited for you. But my guess is that you'll temporarily be more confused than you were when you started. Why not go to a range (perhaps that gun shop you liked has a range) that rents different firearms and try some different calibers, styles (semi-autos & wheel guns) and brand names. A collector friend of mine gave this very good advice: If a gun doesn't feel good in your hand when you first pick it up, put it down and walk away from it. Don't try to "sell yourself" on it. Just walk away. There are hundreds and hundreds of other firearms on the market. When you are in the range, strike up a conversation with other people in the range; more often than not they will let you fire their firearm as they are usually proud of it. Your honesty, indecision and inquisitiveness will open doors. That is how I found out I would definitely not want a ****** caliber or a @@@@@ brand! But, that's also how I found out I was damn sure buying a Sig Sauer P220 45ACP! I never meant for it to happen. I thought the 45 was an "old school" round. But I got to shoot someone else's. Ah, such is life! The rest is history; I reload now so I can afford to shoot more often. If ammo cost is a concern, consider purchasing a 22LR for your first firearm. They are fun and cheap to shoot. And not to worry; you won't stop with just one handgun. Stoppin's harder than startin'. Best of luck to you. We will all be interested in your progress.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> But, that's also how I found out I was damn sure buying a Sig Sauer P220 45ACP!


I found out by accident and I'm glad to have my P220--traded my G30 on it. Best deal I ever made I do believe. Other family members love this pistol also!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Charlatan,

For pure home defense, look around for various options. Revolvers rarely misfire or jam and some people will only trust their life to a wheel gun. There are many things I can reach for if my wife hears a bump in the night. My XD .40 Tactical is always close at hand but if the dogs are barking and I feel there may be a serious threat, the most effective weapon is my 5 shot Remington 870 with a short slug barrel. It allows for a greater margin of error if a there is a fluid situation and you are going against a moving target which is a realistic situation.

BTW, you don't have to jump into the deep end of the pool with a $950 Equinox. The standard Sig P226 at $600 is a viable option for essentially the same gun. The best advice is to decide by feel, not looks.

Good luck with your choice and welcome to the forum.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

"So tell me, are you a pussy with a gun in your hand?" Quote from Shoot Em Up


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Ram, is that a tactical cat or has it been neutered? Nice Sig, but then, that's redundant.


----------



## Milliron (May 2, 2007)

Equinox = Not worth it. IIRC, the only thing different about an Equinox and a regular 226 is a fiber optic front sight and those butt-ugly grips. All for a mere $200-300 more. I too was impressed with the look of an Equinox when I first saw one, but in the end it was a lot of extra $$ for just bling.

If your itching to spend $900-1000 for a Sig, buy an Elite. Short return trigger, night sights, and those beautiful Rosewood grips. But that's just my opinion. 

Be careful, you can't just own one.


----------



## charlatan (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, the one thing that I don't care for too much on the Equinox is the grips...I am one of those people that just thinks that wood on guns doesn't work (I am probably in the minority here). I just prefer other materials there.

So, I would probably take the grips off and put them in a box and put a different set on...So, even though the Elite is nice, I would have to do the same.

Also was thinking about snagging a Mosquito to have something else that is cheap to shoot and learn on. I have read that you can't put the cheapest ammo in there, but I imagine the more expensive (I have heard Stinger?) ammo that I would put in there would still be way cheaper than .40 ammo, correct?

I am not close-minded on getting a 9mm either, after hearing your opinions. 

Just as many have said, Five years from now, how many will I have in my closet? Well, I know two at least.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

charlatan said:


> I have read that you can't put the cheapest ammo in there, but I imagine the more expensive (I have heard Stinger?) ammo that I would put in there would still be way cheaper than .40 ammo, correct?


You are correct. I don't know anything about the mosquito or the stinger ammo, but we were just putting a ton of federal .22lr rounds from Walmart through a ruger MKI and didn't have any problems at all. That mosquito sure is a neat looking .22 though. Either way, I don't think you'll be disappointed.

-Jeff-


----------

